# Necklace in Mathews 2010 DVD



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

I got my new 2010 DVD from Mathews and I love Melissa's heart and antler necklace. Does anyone know where I can find one?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I wanna see a pic of it. I've been wanting a necklace for some time now....


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I found it I will let ya know if I find it online


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Well you all have my attention.........someone post a pic please, gotta see what all the excitement is about! Plus my 20th Wedding Anniversary is coming up in May and I might just need this necklace. :wink:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I cant find a pic but here is the video it gets a couple of close shots of it. Its different. I have been looking for a really nice necklace for so long. The closest I found was the browning buck at Bass Prop Shop but I want something that's going to hold up longer........

http://mathewsinc.com/index.asp?pag...eCategoryIDMain=13075&cboFileCategoryID=13079


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Necklace*

http://www.facebook.com/mathewsinc#!/photo.php?pid=9543834&id=234943095528


this is the best one that i could find!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1098377

I know this is not what you are looking for but Gary can make you an awesome necklace, I got my husband and I both one, they are wicked!!


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

I FIGURED IT OUT!...I think....Ok I was looking at one of the links and the necklace you are seeing is a "tiffany's" necklace and then the antler charm hanging around it. It seems that she kinda fashioned it herself. I found the charm at this link...and it looks like you would have to get 2...

http://www.alexandchloe.com/online_shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=antler


now all you have to do is get the Tiffany's necklace! haha!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Indeed that is a Tiffany charm,I would know the Mrs. wears nothing but Tiffany these day's. I also agree that it looks like you would need 2 of the other charms to finish off the same look.


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Necklace*

I sent Melissa an email and she said that its a tiff necklace and she found the two antlers at a show. they were a set of earrings and she put them on the necklace!! Great idea, the earrings are all over the net, just google antler earrings! I'm excited, now all I have to do is set it up for my husband to get the hint! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

heck I need to find me a good guy to buy me some charms lol....


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

evesaddiction.com has a tiffany-ish heart necklace for $30 and lindasmontanagifts.com has the earrings for $30. 

Maybe not exactly the same thing, but have you seen the price tag on the Tiffany necklace?! I could pay a couple of house notes with that!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa says... the necklace is indeed the Tiffany necklace, and the antlers were actually earrings that she found at a show, disassembled and added to the necklace. Crafty girl she is :wink:


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

Check out Ebay for the necklace. Just bought one for 10.99 with a bracelet included. Says it's 925 silver, but that's awful cheap. Oh well, it was free shipping. Will have to see what it looks like when it arrives.


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

*necklace*

let me know if it looks good, worth the $


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

hey ladies legendarywhitetails has a necklace kinda like the one ya'll were talking about..not just like it but i think it is pretty cool and its only 29.99...heres the link

http://www.deergear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=8405


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I went to the websites luvmypassion suggested and if you order them and put them together it will be a mighty close match just not the Tiffany & Co one... Cant beat the prices. I ordered mine on Sunday should be here any day.


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

ArmyWife...It would be awesome if you could post a pic when you get it!!!!! I want to see!!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

as soon as it gets here i will i also had the heart engraved.. i am super excited so as soon as it gets here i will get pics of it


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

ok so i just checked tracking and it says it is in my mail box so im gonna hobble over on crutches and see if it has arrived and if so ill let yall know:star:


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

ok so I am a bit uphappy at the moment. The necklace and earings arrived but the antlers are to small.. if you get the antlers from lindasmontanagifts.com make sure you get the large elk earings. I am also unhappy abt the necklace. I ordered the stainless steel one and a gold plated necklace (thats been engraved) with matching bracelet arrive. So I had my hubby try to call but their customer service is closed. So I have received the wrong necklace and bracelet. I am hoping this gets fixed seeing as I cant wear yellow gold being real or fake. If this is fixed I will let ya know:sad:


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

ok so I finally got the correct necklace in, but i the antlers i ordered are to small.. so now i have to get the larger ones. things have been crazy but i love the necklace i will try to get pics of it soon. just recovering from surgery so things are moving slower then normal right now


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

ArmyWife said:


> ok so I finally got the correct necklace in, but i the antlers i ordered are to small.. so now i have to get the larger ones. things have been crazy but i love the necklace i will try to get pics of it soon. just recovering from surgery so things are moving slower then normal right now


Surgery?! :mg: Prayers for a quick recovery! Can't wait to see what you do for the necklace! Get better soon!


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

TY... I had surgery on my left foot to get rid of a bunion that was causing alot of problems. so far recovery is going well.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

ArmyWife said:


> TY... I had surgery on my left foot to get rid of a bunion that was causing alot of problems. so far recovery is going well.


Awe man... that stinks. I had bunion surgery 2 years ago, both feet 15 weeks apart.. Recovery was sucky, but I can run and exercise pain free for the first time in my life! 
Take it slow Hope all is going well!


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

Amurray said:


> Awe man... that stinks. I had bunion surgery 2 years ago, both feet 15 weeks apart.. Recovery was sucky, but I can run and exercise pain free for the first time in my life!
> Take it slow Hope all is going well!


TY.. I have to have my right foot done in about 13 more weeks or there abouts. Recovery has not been the most wonderful thing. I got my walking cast on today and not my foot if not feeling so hot...


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

After NUMEROUS hints from the Mrs about an antler necklace, I finally started searching, leading me to Vancouver Island (after quite a few frustrating hours, hard to believe how few antlered necklaces there are out there!) Anyways, I think these look better than any I have come across yet and the owners (Dianne & Mike) are great people. The website shows only 1 pendant per necklace, however I contacted Dianne and she has matching left and right pairs of antlers she can do on 1 necklace. This will be the wife's mother's day gift (wanted to do something special for her very 1st mother's day), its in the mail now. When I get it I will be sure to post pictures. Here is the contact info if anyone is interested. 

http://www.artfire.com/users/mrd74 

[email protected]


----------

